# What year is my Trek 930 Singletrack?



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Could one of the mountain bike afficiocados help me out here? I picked this one up today and was wanting to know a yer on it. It was made in the USA and is fully equipped with all Dia Compe goodies.

If anyone needs any more components info please ask so I can determine the year.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

With canti brakes and a quill stem, I'm gonna say '93-'94?


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Sound about right. Might be a little earlier. Did you look through the long thread here about the 9xx series? The most noticeable change is going to be the color combo and decal designs.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just found it on the Vintage Trek site. 1990.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

...


----------

